# Taking Applications For Large Dog Hunting Lease in SE Ga



## garidgerunner (Jan 14, 2008)

We are taking applications for new memberships into our dog hunting lease. 10,000 acres. Dog hunting, still hunting, turkey hunting, fox hunting, coon hunting. Clubhouse included with central a/c, heat which can be used year-round by members. Covered skinning rack with walk-in cooler for hanging deer.

2007 dues were $900 for new members ($50 one time clubhouse fee) and $850 for existing members.

For more information call 912-667-5681.

Mark


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 15, 2008)

Couple Questions If I May.total Number Of Members And Can We Run Hogs With Dogs?


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 15, 2008)

gotta be a ton of members with dues that cheap?


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jan 15, 2008)

There aren't any hogs on the place, or there has not been to this point.  We have been in the 50-55 membership range.  Probably going to bump up to the 70 range this year is quality members can be found.  Even at these numbers crowding will not be an issue.  Some of these are not really deer hunters, they are mainly in to run foxes or coons.  There are still hunting only areas of the club also.  Awesome club.   Great family atompshere.   I don't think there was a saturday that there were not ladies and children around.


----------



## armyhunter79 (Jan 15, 2008)

how close is this club from fort stewart


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 15, 2008)

Can you shoot both male and female dogs ? LOL


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jan 15, 2008)

It is just off 67 and I16 on the stewart side


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jan 17, 2008)

TTT.  Bulloch / Evans / Bryan Co hunting club


----------



## Georgiagator (Jan 17, 2008)

*hunting*

how far from albany Ga. didn;t see what co. ya;ll were in


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jan 17, 2008)

About 15 miles south of Statesboro.  Bulloch Evans Bryan county.
Probably about 200 miles from Albany


----------



## duckndeerhuntinRN (Jan 18, 2008)

*???*

How much of it is still hunting and do you ever run dogs on the still only area, I bow hunt only..are the dues going to be the same this year with 70 members.
Thank You
David


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jan 19, 2008)

Get with Garidgerunner on the acres that are still hunting only, I am not sure.  The still hunting only area are not dog hunted.  Most likely the dues would stay the same, we are wanting to be able to do more planting and supplemental feeding.


----------



## gatorbob (Jan 19, 2008)

Mark,
        Nice talkin to you. Please email club rules and if I am still interested will set up appt. to see property. Thanks Gatorbob


----------



## lshurling (Jan 19, 2008)

Is it Mill Branch?


----------



## duckndeerhuntinRN (Jan 20, 2008)

*thanks*

thanks Dog Hunter...


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jan 20, 2008)

lshurling said:


> Is it Mill Branch?



Yes it is Mill Branch.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jan 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Jan 28, 2008)

I used to hunt Sapelo up that way..got to be too far of a drive. Great deer up in that area though


----------



## garidgerunner (Jan 28, 2008)

*Bulloch County Dog Club*

Yes, Bulloch County starts getting into counties where the deer are getting some size to them. Great deer population too. Rural with agriculture. It would be tough to hunt from Jax, Fl or farther without planning to spend a weekend or a whole week to make it worth the trip.


----------



## FordHunter (Feb 4, 2008)

Yeah Mill Branch isnt a bad club, saw one deer still hunting that was a 130 class deer but was way to far to shoot and wound the animal and have to track it into the wet bay area, other than that my dad got two bucks, and i saw atleast 30 to 50 deer still hunting, and had a chance at killing 4 does with dogs.


----------



## garidgerunner (Feb 8, 2008)

*Great Turkey Hunting Too*

This 10,000 acre lease has excellent turkey hunting as well. I have seen turkeys throughout the entire 10,000 acres. Very good population of birds. 

For the hunter who likes a challenge, this is for you. These birds are smart. You're gonna hear him, and probably see him, but you are going home disappointed alot too! If you want to kill a bird every hunt (as easy as someone going for the first time stumbling through the woods and calling for their first time) this club isn't for you!

Bu if you are a serious turkey hunter, give me a call and check it out.

Mark


----------

